

Is This the Age of Irresponsibility? - notmyusualself
http://counsellingresource.com/features/2009/07/30/is-this-the-age-of-irresponsibility/
[...] In the Victorian era, the social climate or zeitgeist was indeed very repressive. If there were a motto that best described the social milieu of the time, it would have been "Don’t even think about it!" People were over-controlled and were programmed to be very apprehensive [...]<p>[...] our age is most characterized by its degree of permissiveness, license and privilege. And if there were a motto to best describe the Western cultural milieu, it would be as the once popular commercial advocated: Just, do it!. As a result, [...] modern culture has created a situation in which increasingly more people are not hung-up enough to restrain themselves from simply doing what they want to do and with a fair degree of indifference to the consequences [...]
======
notmyusualself
_[...] In the Victorian era, the social climate or zeitgeist was indeed very
repressive. If there were a motto that best described the social milieu of the
time, it would have been "Don’t even think about it!" People were over-
controlled and were programmed to be very apprehensive [...]_

 _[...] our age is most characterized by its degree of permissiveness, license
and privilege. And if there were a motto to best describe the Western cultural
milieu, it would be as the once popular commercial advocated: Just, do it!. As
a result, [...] modern culture has created a situation in which increasingly
more people are not hung-up enough to restrain themselves from simply doing
what they want to do and with a fair degree of indifference to the
consequences [...]_

------
apotheon
> The person commented that disturbed characters "seem to infest every area of
> life" even including "the ranks of doctors, therapists and public
> officials."

The person says that like the idea that "disturbed characters" infest politics
is a _new_ thing.

